# wide or regular??



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

im a lil confused on what kind of board i should use. i have a ride DH 153 wide and was wondering if i should switch over to a regular. I wear a size 9 boot and i am getting really into the park thing. so what would u guys recommend. stick with the wide or go reg. i am a begginer in the park.

thanks alot


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

How did you end up getting a wide board with a size 9 boot?? Those are for sizes 11-12 + 

It will still be doable, but you'll be nowhere near as agile as you could be with a slimmer board. 

Your toe side to heel edge transitions will be rather slow in comparison to a regular deck because your feet don't cover enough of the board. It will also be tougher to flex, unless you're rather heavy?

Sluggish vs nimble, your call.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with fredericp64; with size 9 go to a regualr size board. A wide board can still be fun but at size 9 the narrow width waist is better set-up for your foot size.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

it was a bday gift...but i have already changed it yesterday and got a parking ticket in the procesess of it lol


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for the info i have changed the board


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Sii315 said:


> thanks for the info i have changed the board


Good idea. You should 100% be on a regular board.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am size 9 and ride regular width but I have amongst my quiver a atomic axum 153'' wide (was only $90, could not pass up the deal).

To me, although there is subtle difference, there does not feel like a huge difference compared to regular width.

Negatives: ground spinning is a little more sluggish.

Pluses: Stomping landings off kickers feel so much more comfortable and stable. Floats better in powder. 

I don't feel that edge to edge transition is noticebly affected by wide width. I dont hit rails so I dont know it would affect it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> I am size 9 and ride regular width but I have amongst my quiver a atomic axum 153'' wide (was only $90, could not pass up the deal).
> 
> To me, although there is subtle difference, there does not feel like a huge difference compared to regular width.
> 
> ...


Totally depends on the board. Some boards are inherently narrow so a wide version doesn't add that much width overall.


----------

